
New Python Bitcoin Library Released by Chainside - FTenga
https://blog.chainside.net/btcpy-released-a-full-featured-bitcoin-library-10f1b81e2ad0
======
juni0r
Congratulations, the library looks complete and well written, I'll follow
closely to see how the OP_CODESEPARATOR issue will evolve, very curious about
that, meanwhile, again, grats :-)

